# Yoga. Oh no.



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

:lol: Good luck! Just take it slow, breathe, and listen to your body! I really enjoy yoga, but some of the dvds suck and are really difficult to do at first, so don't get discouraged if you have to search a little to find one that fits you. 

I feel your pain, I've just embarked upon my first personal trainer experience. I hate him. (so he must be doing something right I guess... )


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

I love us big girls, I notice that all your descriptions are food based:thumbsup::thumbsup:

Good for you on your plan to get fit


----------



## Randella (Dec 13, 2011)

I'm listening to my body, and it says it wants a Big Mac 

In reality though, it wasn't that bad - just a lot of weird creaking noises coming from muscles and joints that I didn't know I had.


----------



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

I am having the same struggle you are, but have heart, there are many great plus size riders. In fact there is a lady that goes to ALL the dressage shows in my area, is 3rd level dressage and she is very def a plus size. (google "melonie manning arabella" to find some youtube with her) I think she is one of the best riders and trainers I have seen at our level. People don't like showing against her because she always takes all of the medals away.

I asked her for advice one day and she told me that she does yoga, pilates, and balance ball exercises geared towards core and thigh strengthening. She only takes yoga classes and does everything else in the privacy of her own home with video. The Pilates video is "pilates for dressage" and you can find it through the Sarah Martin website (Just google "Sarah Martin" that's how I found it).

I started trying to do the same and my riding has improved greatly. Only I don't do the public yoga yet. Maybe one day I'll have less gut, giving me more guts to do public classes ha ha.

Good luck and remember to just try to have fun


----------



## Randella (Dec 13, 2011)

Thanks for all the positivity ladies! 

I haven't opted for public classes yet either - this session was directed by a bunch of YouTube videos 

But I feel pretty good. Did two videos (so about 20 minutes of it), and I'm thinking of doing one more. 

Definitely something I'll be keeping up


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Good for you! I've been doing yoga via on demand from the cable company. Not brave enough to join the skinny minnies at the gym yet. I've found that 20 minutes in the morning when I first get up really gets my energy levels up for the whole day. 

I'm not plus sized now, but have been, I'm a yo-yo. I've still got about 20 lbs to go. Riding a lot (I'm in the saddle at least 4 hours a day up to 9 sometimes), 45 minutes on the elliptical trainer every other day and yoga in the am is keeping me losing on a slow, steady pace. Now if I'd give up all the yummy, not good for me food, I'd surely lose more but....


----------

